# 1968 Tail light Socket



## RonS (Aug 14, 2013)

I've discovered that I have a bad tail light socket on my 68 GTO. The bulb will not seat into the socket properly. Are the sockets replaceable and if so does the rear bumper need to be removed to get to the housing? 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Search on this forum 1968 Tempest rear tail lamp. There is another thread on this. 
Attached is exploded view of tail lamps


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've just searched the forum using your recommended search parameters and have not located anything. having a similar issue. Can you post a link? just trying to find the correct part that'll fit, and not some aftermarket plastic crap.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RonS said:


> I've discovered that I have a bad tail light socket on my 68 GTO. The bulb will not seat into the socket properly. Are the sockets replaceable and if so does the rear bumper need to be removed to get to the housing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


http://www.gtoforum.com/f130/rear-bumper-tail-light-removal-38947/


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

xcmac26 said:


> I've just searched the forum using your recommended search parameters and have not located anything. having a similar issue. Can you post a link? just trying to find the correct part that'll fit, and not some aftermarket plastic crap.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/68-tempest-rear-tail-lamps-89690/


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

xcmac26 said:


> I've just searched the forum using your recommended search parameters and have not located anything. having a similar issue. Can you post a link? just trying to find the correct part that'll fit, and not some aftermarket plastic crap.


You might try Ames Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. or call them at 1-800-421-2637. I have gotten all kinds of obscure parts for my '68 GTO from Ames. Their Tech people are real nice to work with.:smile3:


----------

